# 205/40 on 8.5



## jdw46 (Jun 19, 2013)

Currently I have 215/40s on 8.5 wheel. But I want to stretch just a little more. Will my average tire shop be able to do a 205? Or will they normally refuse to do it? Will they think it's to much stretch?


----------



## twofastfurya (Jun 3, 2012)

If they have a Cheetah Bead Seater, they can do it. 205 on a 8.5 isn't too bad. It all depends on the tire. Tires that have a stiffer sidewall, will not stretch as far as a softer sidewall tire. 


For example: (both 205/40/18's on a 8.5" Wheel)

Appears to have a very minimal stretch:











Versus this tire that has a stiffer sidewall, therefor not stretching as far as the tire above:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

